# Bismarck Snowfall total?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Any one catch the totlal snowfall for bismcarck during this last storm?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

24" in Grand Forks, this sucks I wanted to go hunting on Christmas Day but o'well. Looks like I am done till next year. The only day that I can go we are going to do our Christmas with the family.


----------



## NoDakSlacker :-) (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's a site you can monitor to know current US conditions.
http://www.intellicast.com/Travel/Weath ... Cover.aspx


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

jwdinius1 said:


> Any one catch the totlal snowfall for bismcarck during this last storm?


I would imagine balls deep to an elephant.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

jeeze bl, i was gunna say giraffe, down here in northeast nebraska we got just a few less inches, bout twenty, our roads still havent been plowed, we got some snowbanks by the strawbales deeper than the tractor, my dad is a hop skip and jump past fifty years and hes been livin on this farm his entire life and he said he has never seen snowbanks in some of the spots they are now, it took 45 minutes to get the tractor to my brothers house and thats about fifty yards away, next morning that was all drifted shut again, in the mean time i have spent way to much family time


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I haven't seen a total-storm report, but I did a little digging on the national weather service and it looked like about 13-14 inches for the 3 days in Bismarck.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

This site has it all:
http://ndawn.ndsu.nodak.edu/hourly-table-form.html
Well maybe not it has temperature and rainfall but I don't see snowfall.

This is another good site.

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/fin ... ER#History


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

WOW! GF got 24 inches too. i was stranded in langdon i dont think we got near that. drove through minot and they got pounded hard someone said 24 inches as well. I heard 13 for the bismarck area as well my driveway suggest otherwise!!! closed to 70 inches it appears!! :beer:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Snow is highly overrated as a form of precip.I think anything over 6 inches(of snow)should be illegal.


----------

